# Giày bảo hộ Sami - Thế giới giày bảo hộ



## Ctylasa (11 Tháng chín 2021)

✌ Quý khách là người thường xuyên cần phải dùng thiết bị bảo hộ lao động, vậy chắc chắn bạn đã nghe nói tới một loại giày mang thương hiệu Việt, đó chính là GIÀY BẢO HỘ SAMI Liệu quý khách có phải là một tín đồ của giày Sami không? Và bạn có đang dùng  một đôi giày Sami chính hãng? Hay giả sử bạn lần đầu nghe đến tên của loại giày này, quý khách hãy đọc bài viết dưới đây, *Thế Giới Giày Bảo Hộ* sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn những thông tin cần thiết về loại giày này.

*Giày bảo hộ lao động Sami – thương hiệu đến từ Việt Nam*

✌ Khi nghe đến tên của nó chắc hẳn không ít người cho rằng nó đến từ nước ngoài. Điều này là hoàn toàn sai nhé. Sami là một sản phẩm đặc thù có thương hiệu “Made in Việt Nam” chính hiệu, được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ đến từ Japan, là nước đứng Top đầu trên thế giới về công nghệ sản xuất chế tạo. Việc mua lại dây chuyền công nghệ sản xuất giày này chắc chắn ban lãnh đạo đã có một tầm nhì rộng lớn cũng như muốn đưa những sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Việt đến với người dùng Việt Nam và vươn tầm thế giới.







_Hình ảnh sản phẩm giày Sami thấp cổ_[/caption]

✌ *Giày bảo hộ Sami* mặc dù có xuất xứ tại Việt Nam nhưng chất lượng của nó không hề thay đổi. Tại thị trường này, giày bảo hộ lao động  của chúng tôi được kiểm định đã đạt tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng theo quy định hiện hành của luật pháp trước khi được tung ra thị trường. Chính vì vậy, mọi người hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về giá trị và chất lượng mà sản phẩm này mang lại.

*Sức thuyết phục có sẵn ở giày bảo hộ lao động Sami*

✌ Tại sao lại có thể nói *giày bảo hộ lao động Sami* lại có sức thuyết phục đáng nể? Câu hỏi này đã gây lên sự ngạc nhiên cho không ít người. Bởi lẽ không phải bất kỳ người nào đều có đầy đủ kiến thức về loại giày này và có thể họ không tin rằng một loại giày mang thương hiệu Việt lại có chất lượng cao như thế. Để làm sáng tỏ điều này hãy điểm qua các điều sau.

✌ *Giày bảo hộ Sami* là 1 loại sản phẩm giày bảo hộ được cấu tạo bởi phần mũi giày và đế giày được bọc lót thép. Điều này giúp cho người sử dụng lỡ khi xảy ra va chạm trong quá trình làm việc bàn chân được bảo vệ và bị ảnh hưởng thấp nhất có thể. Tuy được bọc thép nhưng không bị khó chịu khi đi giày, người dùng vẫn luôn cảm thấy thoải mái nhất. Phần thân giày được chế tạo hoàn toàn từ da trâu/bò. Phần đế giày được làm từ cao su Nitrile mang lại sự thoải mái cũng như êm ái với tính năng chống dầu, chống axit, chống trơn trượt cực tốt. Không chỉ có vậy, lớp lót thép còn giúp cho loại giày này trở nên bất khả xâm phạm với khả năng chống đinh tuyệt vời. Miếng lót giày EVA kết hợp vải không dệt giúp tạo cảm giác êm thaoir mái cho chân, giúp thấm hút mồ hôi rất tốt.






_Sami mang đến an toàn cho lao động Việt_[/caption]

*Khả năng chịu nhiệt của giày bảo hộ lao động Sami*

✌ *Giày thương hiệu Sami* của Sami còn có khả năng chịu nhiệt rất tốt, có thể chịu nhiệt độ có thể lên tới 1300 C. Còn ở trong môi trường có tính bào mòn thì điều đó cũng không phải là một sự trở ngại bởi loại giày này. Vì giày của chúng tôi có thể kháng lại các chất oxit hóa, ăn mòn, phá hoại giày. Hơn nữa giày của chúng tôi còn có độ bền lên đến 5 năm thậm chí là 10 năm. Điều đó lý giải lý do vì sao nhiều người vẫn thường hay thắc mắc vì sao những đôi giày thông thường hay phải vứt bỏ trong ít tháng, thậm chí là chỉ ít tuần làm việc nhưng đối với giày bảo hộ Sami lại có thể tồn tại và sử dụng được lâu đến như thế? Quả là loại giày này có sức bền thật sự kinh ngạc.






_Ngoài giày thì chúng tôi còn có ủng bảo hộ Sami_[/caption]

✌ Ngày nay, *giày bảo hộ Sami* của chúng tôi đã có rất nhiều chủng loại và được sử dụng rộng rãi trong tất cả các ngành nghề. Nhờ vào những đặc tính và sự tiện dụng của mình mà giày Sami rất được người lao động ưa chuộng. Và hiện nay những bạn đam mê phượt cũng chọn cho mình loại giày này để đồng hành trên những chuyến hành trình nhiều thử thách khó khăn trắc trở.

✌ Với những đặc tính vượt trội của loại giày này chắc hẳn bạn đã biết vì sao  *thương hiệu giày Sami* lại được mọi người ưa chuộng đến như vậy. Ngoài thương hiêu Sami thì công ty chúng tôi còn là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng *giày Jogger*,* giày DH, giày Hans *và gần 20 thương hiệu khác trên toàn thế giới. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết mời bạn hàng có thể liên hệ với *Thế Giới Giày Bảo Hộ* của chúng tôi qua:


----------

